
Show HN: Repolabels, Dynamic SVG labels with basic stats for GitHub repositories - adzicg
https://repolabels.net
======
perfectfire
So a hosted,SVG jquery-github [https://github.com/zenorocha/jquery-
github/](https://github.com/zenorocha/jquery-github/) of which there are
dozens of forks. Even I have my own version.

~~~
adzicg
with a major difference that it does not require JavaScript

------
mchahn
Cool. Now I wish one of my repos was big enough to brag about.

